# Went to go look at a pony today...



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

AND HE'S PERFECT!
He's actually rideable, drives too but...just ahh! He didn't try and kill me even with my crappy bareback riding hehe.

Got some pics too ;D
















Editing out my face, I looked terrible today. Also, the guy was like "What are you doing hold the reins like this *positions my hands*" I was like "OMG D:" So that's why my hands are odd too.

























Going to pick him up tomorrow, and the guy, who has 200 horses and 900 acres O.O 
He's having my Tobiano gelding for a month to sort him out and just generally teach him some manners.

But soo excited!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DaniiAngel said:


> AND HE'S PERFECT!
> He's actually rideable, drives too but...just ahh! He didn't try and kill me even with my crappy bareback riding hehe.
> 
> Got some pics too ;D
> ...


Strange way to hold the reins? did he know?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Kinjilabs said:


> Strange way to hold the reins? did he know?


dont think he did, how well do you know him, I take it your pony will be coming back


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> dont think he did, how well do you know him, I take it your pony will be coming back


When I used to ride the reins where in between the little finger


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Kinjilabs said:


> When I used to ride the reins where in between the little finger


yep her hands are upside down so to speak :thumbup:


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

He did but he said I wouldn't have control... I had perfect control before he told me to do that then I had no control lol.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

what are you planning to do with this new pony???? i wouldnt take any advice off someone that has such badly fitting tack on there pony!!!! and if i were you i certainly would not send your tobiano to him to be "SORTED OUT"!!!!!!! you will probably never see him again.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mandiecoons said:


> what are you planning to do with this new pony???? i wouldnt take any advice off someone that has such badly fitting tack on there pony!!!! and if i were you i certainly would not send your tobiano to him to be "SORTED OUT"!!!!!!! you will probably never see him again.


I have to admit I hadnt noticed the tack before, my worry was how big she looks on him, I am also worried about her tobiano  to me it smacks of dealer :scared:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Cracking pony but a tad on the small side for ridden? Will make you a loving driving pony though. I certainly would question why you are sending you horse to someone who obviously had a rather unique riding style??? That bit is huge in his mouth and the bridle belongs on a cob I'd have said!! Other than that he's certainly a nice looking little fella.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

mandiecoons said:


> what are you planning to do with this new pony???? i wouldnt take any advice off someone that has such badly fitting tack on there pony!!!! and if i were you i certainly would not send your tobiano to him to be "SORTED OUT"!!!!!!! you will probably never see him again.


Umm, excuse me? lol.
FYI, i'm not planning to do anything except hack in the woods until next year when he's 3.
It was the only bridle they had at the time, I barely touched the bit when I was on him. We also only walked.
Too late he's gone. These people train horses for clients aswell, the only damn reason he's going there is because i'm too small to handle him and my Mum is in no fit shape to handle such a heavyweight horse with his attitude.



tashi said:


> I have to admit I hadnt noticed the tack before, my worry was how big she looks on him, I am also worried about her tobiano  to me it smacks of dealer :scared:


Cosmetic. He's a native and i'm 7.5stone. He carries me fine. Being too tall is purely cosmetic, honestly I don't know why people such a big deal out of it.
Yes. They are dealers, but they're breeders and trainers aswell. You don't even know them so how can you and the above be so quick to judge?



JSR said:


> Cracking pony but a tad on the small side for ridden? Will make you a loving driving pony though. I certainly would question why you are sending you horse to someone who obviously had a rather unique riding style??? That bit is huge in his mouth and the bridle belongs on a cob I'd have said!! Other than that he's certainly a nice looking little fella.


He's fine to be ridden, believe me if I knew how to drive and had the money to buy a cart i'd be driving him lol.
It's an interesting riding style but the guy is good at what he does. I rode a few of his horses and all were good considering my crappy balance (note to self: practise riding bareback before going out in public). Agreed most of them were 2 year olds but they weren't rammed on the road, nor were they abused in any way. The bridle was the only one they had unfortunately, I've got a properly fitting one at home that i'm going to try on him tomorrow. 
My gelding is...well...challenging at the best of times. When he's being led he'll rear, swing round to kick and usually bite out of aggresion. I didn't see one of this guys horses do that, even the stallions were absolute saints, for the price he gave us to do all groundwork and backing is probably half of a weeks livery at a "proper" breaking and training place.
He needs to be sorted out, neither me or my mum are in any position to get seriously hurt if he threw one of his hissy's while we were on the other end of the rope...


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

i rest my case hes TWO!!!!! and someone your size shouldnt be on him never mind hacking him through the woods untill hes THREE!!!! well you carry on you will cripple his back but hey as long as your enjoying yourself what does it matter!!!!


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

At 2yo he is still a baby!


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Flame all you want, you arn't going to change my mind.
I've been riding 2yr olds right up until they're 5 and 6 and competing at 4...no problems at all.
At 2, considering how much he's been ridden already, if he was gonna be crippled he'd be crippled now.

I choose to laugh at anyone who believes this ridiculous myth about how you can't ride 2 year olds. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

its not a myth about riding two year olds that we are on about ITS SOMEONE YOUR SIZE RIDING A DINKY LITTLE 2 YR OLD!!!!! fine let a little 3-4 year old potter around on him on lead rein but not a hefty lump like yourself!!!! im presuming your still a child and know no better but you even should be able to see its not fair to the little chap to have to carry you!!!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I am slightly confused after reading this thread.... He is a lovely little pony but like said before he is quite small for you?
You dont look very old in pics so you have just got to think you will grow. I think its totally your decision but I personally would get something bigger if you are looking at riding for couple years etc.
I am 8stone and 5ft2 and I have a 16.3tb. Tbh I would not get on anythig under about 13hh because it is very hard to ride also if you are on something too small.
Pretty pony though


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Have just noticed there is two pages, I still stand by what I said in last post but you are wanting to hack a 2year old through the woods?!? Thats madness.
I do not agree with breaking horses until a minimum of 3 and tbh I would think he has probably been beaten of drugged or dehydrated to be that calm at 2 years old with someone on his back with no saddle.
It is not a myth to wait to break a horse, it is to wait for there bones to grow and there body to develope properly without the added strain of being made to for example, wear tack, possibly draw/side reins, go in an outline, all of this before the body has developed.
Also I do not think that riding a 2yar old out on hacks is a birlliant idea either, easy way of getting thrown off.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

He's not drugged. I sat on him yesterday and he was fine after getting to my yard.

GTFO ^^


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

mandiecoons said:


> its not a myth about riding two year olds that we are on about ITS SOMEONE YOUR SIZE RIDING A DINKY LITTLE 2 YR OLD!!!!! fine let a little 3-4 year old potter around on him on lead rein but not a hefty lump like yourself!!!! im presuming your still a child and know no better but you even should be able to see its not fair to the little chap to have to carry you!!!!


Excuse me?
It's my horse. I'm riding him knowing that he's fine carrying my weight.
Stil a child...yes of course  i'm 16 and probably weigh just a tad less than most riders *sarcasm*
If you have such a big problem then report me to the RSPCA or whatever. Or, come down to my yard.
Go for it.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Why do you want such a small horse at 16? He cant be anymore than 12hh?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I have an idea ...

Since you don't have x-ray eyes and can not see for sure if his plates have fused, why not ... to be sure, leave the riding for another year. Spend a year getting to know him and gradually introducing him to a saddle and what not.

Imagine if in 10 years time your pony develops problems ( and winds up looking like this http://www.sherralsequineartstudio.com/Customs/swayback horse 448 kb.jpg) because you didn't wait? You will be gutted and wish you had listened to the grown ups, who know a trifle lot more about horses. Many of whom have more than 20 years experience on top of your young years.

I'm not trying to be derogatory of you and your age, but it does seem to me like you are not considering your pony's health over your want to ride it.

Also, waiting another year means you will also see if you have a growth spurt yourself, you may find in a year you really are too big for him.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I completely agree. That picture is the possible outcome of what you are doing.
I think if you want something to ride you need to get a horse who has been there and done it, have your fun and ride when you like! When I was 16 thats all I would look for in a horse!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You may not want to take on what I say, I have only been riding backing and breaking working for dealers and teaching (with my BHS exams behind me) since I was a little child.. 

But you are way to big to be riding that two year old.. You see larger riders on natives at county shows.. but these natives are all fully formed.. I gues your only paying about £100.00 for him so its not like the money will matter too much.. but I would like you to think about the strain your are putting on this ponies under developed body.. 
Now he is backed he needs either throwing out to mature or having work done with him, eg; long reining lunging leading down the road.. He certainly doesn't want any wait on his back that will damage him and make him a cripple before his time..

You say if there was damage to be done to his back it would be done now.. How wrong are you..
Just tells me you have little respect or knowledge about horses/ponies.... 

I personally find it very sad, that any dealer would be quite happy to sell you this pony with the knowledge of what your plans are for it.. He also has very little concern for this ponies welfare...

Im sorry if you don't like what I have had to say.. But being an experienced person with horses I think i would have some know how...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DaniiAngel said:


> Flame all you want, you arn't going to change my mind.
> I've been riding 2yr olds right up until they're 5 and 6 and competing at 4...no problems at all.
> At 2, considering how much he's been ridden already, if he was gonna be crippled he'd be crippled now.
> 
> I choose to laugh at anyone who believes this ridiculous myth about how you can't ride 2 year olds. Absolutely stupid.


Well you will be laughing on your own with large Vets bills....

Seriously..

If you new anything about 2 year olds you wouldn't be riding them.... Have a little god damn respect... And go and gain some knowledge!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> Why do you want such a small horse at 16? He cant be anymore than 12hh?


I reckon he is 11HH tops and the poor thing is still trying to grow with the weight of 16yro on him... very sad situ for the pony...


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Melx said:


> Why do you want such a small horse at 16? He cant be anymore than 12hh?


Because I really, really don't like any horse over 14.2hh and even that height is a bit much, unless it's a plod. 13.2hh is perfect, but I was searching for months before I came across the guy who sold me him. I've got a 14.2hh/14.3hh gelding that was intended for me but he was about 13.2hh when we bought him last year...then he got too much to handle and so my mum has him now since she's more confident around bigger horses.
He's about 12.1hh now, which is odd considering Section A's are only suppose to grow to 12hh I think? I'm not sure how much he'll grow, since I don't ride him everyday that wont make a difference.



Aurelia said:


> I have an idea ...
> 
> Since you don't have x-ray eyes and can not see for sure if his plates have fused, why not ... to be sure, leave the riding for another year. Spend a year getting to know him and gradually introducing him to a saddle and what not.
> 
> ...


Swayback is a genetic disorder.
Like Roachback.
It isn't caused by over riding, if it were, don't you think all the riding school ponies would be sway backed?
IMHO. Riding a 2yr old the amount I do, as appose to riding a 3 year old every day multiple times like riding school horses are used, i'd expect the school horse to have a lot more back issues than my one.
Plus the fact, this pony has never seen a back person, nor vaccinations, in it's whole life. I'm not THAT stupid to not have him checked out before I hack.

In a year, i'm not likely to get much taller. If I do then i'll still be the same weight. I don't know how many times I have to say i'm not too heavy for him, if I were, I doubt my vet or mum would've stayed silent on the matter.
I know i'm too tall for him. But I can't get any shorter, being realistic.

Hmm, and actually, 20 years + 14 years is...34years?
So all the people on here have 30+ years more experiance than me? Really, and you have qualifications to prove that?


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> You may not want to take on what I say, I have only been riding backing and breaking working for dealers and teaching (with my BHS exams behind me) since I was a little child..
> 
> But you are way to big to be riding that two year old.. You see larger riders on natives at county shows.. but these natives are all fully formed.. I gues your only paying about £100.00 for him so its not like the money will matter too much.. but I would like you to think about the strain your are putting on this ponies under developed body..
> Now he is backed he needs either throwing out to mature or having work done with him, eg; long reining lunging leading down the road.. He certainly doesn't want any wait on his back that will damage him and make him a cripple before his time..
> ...


£400 actually.
I have a lot more knowledge than most people who have horses do. I also have common sense, hmm, a horse person who knows something about horses and has common sense. Pretty rare if you ask me.

I don't really like anything you have to say ^^ since it seems no one on here is in the slightest bit interested in actually what the pony is doing right now, absolutely nothing, sitting in a field in the day stuffing his face, and in the stable at night. I ridden him once since I've had him and I walked about 10meters to the gate and back. OOOH So much damage....



momentofmadness said:


> Well you will be laughing on your own with large Vets bills....
> 
> Seriously..
> 
> If you new anything about 2 year olds you wouldn't be riding them.... Have a little god damn respect... And go and gain some knowledge!


My own vet bills...that's a new one.
Funny that how none of the 2 year olds I know and who're ridden harder than this pony have no health issues...
I'll have respect when people who know jack all about my horses start giving me some respect. Everyones acting like this never happens. This is the first 2year old i've got that i've actually ridden, so, instead of jumping to conclusions, pop round and see how abused he is...it's quite clear that's what everyones thinking lol.



momentofmadness said:


> I reckon he is 11HH tops and the poor thing is still trying to grow with the weight of 16yro on him... very sad situ for the pony...


12.1hh actually. Will probably make about 12.2hh/13hh. That's what you get from people who breed ^^
Oh, yes. I'm 16 which instantly means i'm fat, obese and overall uncarryable to even a cob 

If anything, it's everyone else who needs to gain a bit of knowledge. He actually looks better in 3 days than he probably has his whole life. But then again, you probably wouldn't want to see that because you're so busy being so "I know better because i'm lder, therfore not a d*ckhead." Oh do I have news for you...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DaniiAngel said:


> £400 actually.
> I have a lot more knowledge than most people who have horses do. I also have common sense, hmm, a horse person who knows something about horses and has common sense. Pretty rare if you ask me.
> 
> I don't really like anything you have to say ^^ since it seems no one on here is in the slightest bit interested in actually what the pony is doing right now, absolutely nothing, sitting in a field in the day stuffing his face, and in the stable at night. I ridden him once since I've had him and I walked about 10meters to the gate and back. OOOH So much damage....
> ...


Haha you have said you ride 2 year olds.. You have implied you would be out hacking through the woods on him, people can only go of what you say.

The fact is you have come on here and shocked many knowledgeable people with what you have said. Nobody has said you are fat... At 20 I was breaking and schooling sec A's as 3 year olds.. I was the person who sat on them and taught them.. But I wasn't the person who carried on with these ponies I was backing them and educating them for small children so the ponies would be safe.. Once backed and a little schooling they would them be turned away to mature... As these animals do need to mature..

If you don't like what people have said that is your choice.. I believe you have been given peoples thoughts and you haven't liked what people have said...
Goodluck with your pony.. I hope all goes well for you..

And really there is no need to swear..


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DaniiAngel said:


> Swayback is a genetic disorder.
> Like Roachback.
> It isn't caused by over riding, if it were, don't you think all the riding school ponies would be sway backed?
> IMHO. Riding a 2yr old the amount I do, as appose to riding a 3 year old every day multiple times like riding school horses are used, i'd expect the school horse to have a lot more back issues than my one.
> ...


Swayback is not _just_ a genetic condition (lordosis). A little bit of googling reveals that much. You are right though, it isn't caused by over riding ... it is aggravated by riding too young.

I never said I had qualifications, I have never even owned a horse. I have common sense and the ability to google ... the right places, not just hearsay on forums hun.

The fact that you readily admit you are too tall for him, tells me that you didn't think through ownership from the moment you sat on his back. Being too tall means that obviously, ideally you should be smaller right? SO why buy a pony that you are too tall for 

Anyway I shall leave it at that, as it seem pointless even trying to talk to a teenager with such a bad attitude. You won't listen, not even to those who are more knowledgable than I. That much is clear.

I hope you and you horse have many lovely years together.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

the replys you have put to our comments prove it all,you really should be ashamed of yourself even being a child of sixteen you should be able to realise what your doing is wrong.and please watch your mouth us grown ups do not appreciate foul language from kids.


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

What a sad thread this is! How a child could possibly know more than an adult who has made a business from dealing and training horses just shows how dreadfully immature she is. I have also been involved with horses for 40 years, and can't say I know everything, nobody can, but do have common sense and experience. It's scary that such animals are in the care of teenagers with attitude, but horses and ponies have always attracted this sort. Sad, sad, sad, for equines.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah that looks and sounds like a certain type of dealer.....sadly.

and at 16 i think you should be mature enough to respect a 2 year old and let it mature before breaking it in! especially with welshies, who are usually turned away until 5/6 to fully mature! 

you want to know what backing and riding 2 year olds does? like other people have said, it results in back problems, my fjord who is 13 is proof of that, broken as a 2 year old in france and now has a sway back.

height wise, im not going to say youre wrong, as im an adult who rides native ponies, smallest if mine is a 13.3 new forest though, who was backed at 4 years old, never ever at 2.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> yeah that looks and sounds like a certain type of dealer.....sadly.
> 
> and at 16 i think you should be mature enough to respect a 2 year old and let it mature before breaking it in! especially with welshies, who are usually turned away until 5/6 to fully mature!
> 
> ...


First, I did break him. I've actually barely ridden him, once since he's been home. I've never known a native be turned away untill that age. Normally they're out and competing at 4.

I really, really can't believe people sometimes. It's like, because I buy a broken 2 year old, it makes me stupid?
I've already said he's barely going to be ridden. Hacking. I mean jesus, if I was schooling him then fair enough but hacking extreamly short distances does nothing to horses. No tack and a lightweight rider.
I bought him knowing that he was backed yes, the dealer backs all his horses at 2, this one was backed by their daughter so he's been ridden since last year (18 months old or so?). Any damage that's happened to him is definitely not what i've done. He's been cantered, jumped and trotted hard on the road by the last owners, to be perfectly honest with you...when they did that in front of me I felt physically and mentally sick, cob, TB, native whatever they are trotting, cantering whatever on the road or hard ground is a no-no. 
If I was so pro-backing at 2 years old, I would've backed the gelding we bought last year. He was advertised as ready to break at 2yrs 6months, instead we waited, did ground work through the winter and then decided he would benefit from going elsewhere to be trained.
I'm not some grotty teenager who knows nothing eg; Gypsy. 
If I was, I wouldn't be on here, let alone use proper grammar.

In all honesty, i'm not one to care what people think, but if you look on sites like Dragon Driving, you'll find a butt load of 2 and 3 year olds on there who're being ridden, again, harder than Dandy.
I sat on him...Thurday I think and walked the space of from the tack room to the gate and back. I'd say that wasn't even 10 meters.
I don't if I mentioned in my first post, he's not starting any work until he's ATLEAST 3. Meaning, there really isn't much point to working him then or now because I can't compete or show until he's 4 anyway. 
He's just my project, I do love him of course, but i'm really just focusing on getting him out to in-hand shows. Not that he'll make M&M because of his height, but local level stuff like youngstock is perfect to just get him used to everything.

The most he'll do this year in terms of "work" is lunge. Which he doesn't know how to do yet *amen roundpen*.
Breaking and riding 2 year olds is a reletively common thing to do, "working" and schooling 2 year olds isn't. I don't know how it works in the UK, obviously not very common among horse owners, but it's very common among trainers, what the owners do with them after I don't know.
We always used to hack the 2 year olds and then still groom them up and do groundwork through the winter aswell as in-hand shows, then once the summer came round again we would ride them again but start walking and trotting in the arena. Do the same through the next winter but ride them (would never hack out, icy roads and a lot of snow) then when they're 4 we'd start schooling them, maybe go over a few jumps but concentrate more on schooling. 5, 6, 7 and so on would be the jumping years.

I don't see the difference in horses here? Just more very small ponies!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DaniiAngel said:


> He's been cantered, jumped and trotted hard on the road by the last owners, to be perfectly honest with you...when they did that in front of me I felt physically and mentally sick, cob, TB, native whatever they are trotting, cantering whatever on the road or hard ground is a no-no.


Disregarding everything else you said for a moment ... the bit I quoted above, if you felt this way why on earth have you sent (or intend on sending) your other horse to be trained by them :confused1:


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Disregarding everything else you said for a moment ... the bit I quoted above, if you felt this way why on earth have you sent (or intend on sending) your other horse to be trained by them :confused1:


I've said to them I only want him hacked and just generally going forawrd. The problem we had in the saddle was he'd walk for about 5 strides then stop dead. We had his back checked incase it was that, had a different saddle fitted to him, everything and he kept just stopping. We never tried hacking him out because if either me or mum fell off knowing our luck we'd do our backs in furthur.
I did shop around for good trainers who have a good rep. Then we went up to meet these people. Their horses arn't abused in the slightest, they breed trotters a gypsy vanners (irish cobs?) and go to appleby, "that" sort.
But I was with them for a good few hours 2 days straight and they're really good with their horses, it's just the trotting on the roads things I hate. 
I told them that I didn't want him trotted for a long time on the road, I told them he's not to be cantered on the road too.
They told me that they wouldn't if that's what I wanted, they have good enough grassland they can trot him on.

He got bad tempered recently, to the point of being dangerous. We've never had a horse that bad before (we've had bad horses just...not that) and instead of getting ourselves hurt or worse, I told mum it would just be ebst to send him to someone who knows how to handle horses like him.
Obviously I can't say for certain what they're doing with him. But, i'm paying them for a service and I expect it to be done. The poblem I have with the roads thing is joints and tendons and stuff, all the usual problems that are caused by roadwork.

They have a lot more confidence than me, so i'm putting a bit of trust in them for my minds sake. I'm getting regular pictures and updates on him so i'm happy about that.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Young horses when back do not know to go forward unless you have done plenty of groundwork... So lunging and long reigning is the way forward in this situ and a good confident person on the ground and a good light rider on the said animal.. I don't mean light as in weight I mean someone who can ride light....


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Young horses when back do not know to go forward unless you have done plenty of groundwork... So lunging and long reigning is the way forward in this situ and a good confident person on the ground and a good light rider on the said animal.. I don't mean light as in weight I mean someone who can ride light....


He's been long-reined and lunged, that's what we've been doing since we've had him.
My mum is a good rider and very light with her hands. Since he's been at the other place he's been making a lot of progress. He's been cantered in the field and not a hint of stopping. When they wear hacking he wouldn't go off the curb because of the yellow lines on the road and reared bolt upright with the woman who was riding him. She got him over it eventually but it's things like that where he could seriously hurt someone.
He knows when you put leg on to go forward, he's known that since we startede riding him. We started with aving someone lead him at first and since we haven't been leading him he's started stopping, so that's why he went to the people who're training him. They can teach him to go forward without a leader, also, if the rider get's injured someone else can call an ambulance. Since it's just me and mum at the yard, sometimes I don't go out of the house so it's dangerous for either one to be alone with him.

Dandy, on the other hand, is an absolute saint, he stands tied up to be brushed and doesn't threaten at all. He doesn't quite understand how to lift his back legs to have his feet picked out and sometimes moves it around a bit as if to say "get off and stop holding my leg" but we're going to be working on de-spooking him as he's fine but seems weary, usually of moving hands? I'm not sure what's been going on with him but I don't think he's had the best start with humans.

They're total opposites of each other. But when a horse gets too dangerous and is out of your hands, it's time to find help IMO.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Re your first horse and what you have said When he comes back be careful.. What breed is he?? And is he on feed?
Actually if you have a pic of him then pop it on so i can see his build etc..

Just so you know a little about me and my knowledge.. i used to have a 13.2hh JA.. and used to compete affiliated all the time.. and so did my friend.. My JA was knocked down when I was 15 and PTS... She didn't have a bad bone in her.... Now my friend went on and she was one of Great Britains young riders and obviously we are now a bit older and she specialises in ponies for kids... as in 10 year olds up... She still jumps afiliated and I still do a bit of work with her.. So I really do have quite a bit of experience under my belt....

And it is little things that quite possibly could of prevented you from sucessfully getting your pony going.. 

Your attitude has changed quite a bit and I think you will find you will get on with everyone aslong as you don't come over all bolshy and defo no swearing.. x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Your attitude has changed quite a bit and I think you will find you will get on with everyone aslong as you don't come over all bolshy and defo no swearing.. x


^^^ This.

It's nice to see your attitude change Dani (is that your name?). It makes things so much more pleasant, and you will get lots more help if you need it that way.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Re your first horse and what you have said When he comes back be careful.. What breed is he?? And is he on feed?
> Actually if you have a pic of him then pop it on so i can see his build etc..
> 
> Just so you know a little about me and my knowledge.. i used to have a 13.2hh JA.. and used to compete affiliated all the time.. and so did my friend.. My JA was knocked down when I was 15 and PTS... She didn't have a bad bone in her.... Now my friend went on and she was one of Great Britains young riders and obviously we are now a bit older and she specialises in ponies for kids... as in 10 year olds up... She still jumps afiliated and I still do a bit of work with her.. So I really do have quite a bit of experience under my belt....
> ...


Here's a few recent pics 

















They were taken about a week before I sent him off.
He's a lot bigger in person, his breeding is Gypsy Vanner x TB/NF, a bit of a mix and apart from some confo errors he's quite well built.

Ah, more experiance than then xD
I've always wanted to get in to JA ponies but the horses i've had, one by one, knocked my confidence in almost everything exept Western.
I've had a lot of "cast-off's" and problem horses, they're either brilliant on the ground and terrible to ride or great to ride and nasty on the ground. 
I think that's why I tend to go for smaller ponies now.

I apologize for going off on one. I just really, really can't stand flaming when people don't know the situation. It really winds me up because if they could see my horse and how I am with him maybe their opinions would change? I don't know =/



Aurelia said:


> It's nice to see your attitude change Dani (is that your name?). It makes things so much more pleasant, and you will get lots more help if you need it that way.


Yep, that's my name ^^
I apologize to you too, sorry for having a go at you =/


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's alright hun. For what it's worth I don't think anyone was really flaming you, just showing concern.

Believe me if it were flaming you would really know about it :lol: I've been on the internet many years now, and this really isn't what I would class as flaming 

Lovely horse by the way! We have numerous stables out the back of our place stood doing nothing. I've always wanted a horse or two ... maybe one day if my health improves.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> It's alright hun. For what it's worth I don't think anyone was really flaming you, just showing concern.
> 
> Believe me if it were flaming you would really know about it :lol: I've been on the internet many years now, and this really isn't what I would class as flaming
> 
> Lovely horse by the way! We have numerous stables out the back of our place stood doing nothing. I've always wanted a horse or two ... maybe one day if my health improves.


Whoa lol, i'd hate to see flaming, would probably be reduced to tears knowing me!

Thank you! He is nice to look at, it's just doing anything with him that's the problem lol.
You could always buy a companion? Or a rescue horse from the ILPH, they're usually really good to handle 
=/ Hope you get better soon! x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha I was brought up on unrideables... And castoffs.. And still if I go a show and someone is having trouble I am usually asked to get on it.. I refuse these days as I am not prepared to risk my life... I have children to consider.. In my sig pics is my son on the 2 smaller ponies and I think he was 8/9 and me on the bigger one. That was at st Helens show When that horse was about 5... I have pics of my son doing 3' plus spreads on the liver chestnut, she was a sec C but didn't make her height, she was all a county winner as a yearling just shows sometimes they don't stay gorgeous and county standard, If she was alive now she would have afiliated easily and that is my sons dream...

So what do you feed your Horse on?
Does he have a hard feed?
Does he have Haylage or hay?
Is it the first time he has reared?

I can't stand rearing horses, I would never get on anything that had a rear in it.. Im more of a bucking bronco girl, ride by the skin of my teeth although i have been taught to ride correctly, I back and schooled all my younger sisters ponies and we did very well as kids with them...


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

He looks a nice sort, hope it works out with him.

Welcome to the new Dani, I see a different person now.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

well hello to the young lady thats appeared:lol: you have a very nice coloured chap there:eek6: i hope he grows out of his stroppy teeenage phase(no dig intended) they can be quite a handful at that age,sounds like hes picking up on your fears and reacting in the only way he knows,really really reccomend finding someone local to yourself that can do join up and then teach you how as i dont think by what you have said about him that he will appreciate the way these people you have sent him to will treat him he will be ok and put up with it to start with but i think one day soon he will say "NO" and explode IMO.good luck with him and if you need any advice just ask im sure between us all we can help.x one little tip sit and watch your horses/ponies in the field and watch how they interact with each other to learn body language its amazing what you can learn and then put into practice.x


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Dani I am glad you have seen we are just trying to help you, I am not much older than you at 20 but all of is on this forum know what it is like to need help and we are all going to give it whether the owner likes it ro not lol 

I think it is alot easier to get help on here than in person because there is alot of ego's out there in the equine world and it is very easy to take advice as interferance! I am like you and do not like people interfering when it comes to my horse but a little help is what everyone needs from time to time.

I am like you and I love ponies but my newest horse is a 16.3 tb mare and I really need help with her being my first big horse so I love coming on here for anything I need to ask and everyone is brilliant and finding the answers! :thumbup:

Maybe try some natural horsemanship as it seems to me like he likes to get his own way and knows that as soon as he goes up he does! Not a good thing when they realise that! lol Or maybe get a behaviourist out to him and a physio, first thing I do is get backs checked as this can be the answer to alot of issues on occasions! 

Good luck and let us all know how you get on! :thumbup:


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha I was brought up on unrideables... And castoffs.. And still if I go a show and someone is having trouble I am usually asked to get on it.. I refuse these days as I am not prepared to risk my life... I have children to consider.. In my sig pics is my son on the 2 smaller ponies and I think he was 8/9 and me on the bigger one. That was at st Helens show When that horse was about 5... I have pics of my son doing 3' plus spreads on the liver chestnut, she was a sec C but didn't make her height, she was all a county winner as a yearling just shows sometimes they don't stay gorgeous and county standard, If she was alive now she would have afiliated easily and that is my sons dream...
> 
> So what do you feed your Horse on?
> Does he have a hard feed?
> ...


Ah, we have something in common then! My friends usually get push button ponies then ruin them...rich parents suck sometimes =/
Ah, i know what you mean about them not making height. Dandy has made about 12hh now and still growing a lot. He's going to be too big for any showing classes but, the showing world isn't the nicest of all places IMO, not from what i've seen lol.
Your son is definitely talented, I wish him luck 

He's not getting hard food at the moment, there's too much grass in the field for him to be having that too.
Nope, when he comes back we will be keeping him in through the day so he can stop getting fat off the grass lol.
Neither, in the winter he get's soaked hay.
Nope, he does it in hand too. When he doesn't want to do something he rears and threatens to bite/kick.

wow, you're the first who prefers buckers lol.
I prefer rearers just because they're easier to stay on, could just be me being weird though lol.



tosca said:


> He looks a nice sort, hope it works out with him.
> 
> Welcome to the new Dani, I see a different person now.


Thank you  I hope it does to or else I don't know if we'll be able to keep him  
Fingers crossed it wont come to that though.



mandiecoons said:


> well hello to the young lady thats appeared:lol: you have a very nice coloured chap there:eek6: i hope he grows out of his stroppy teeenage phase(no dig intended) they can be quite a handful at that age,sounds like hes picking up on your fears and reacting in the only way he knows,really really reccomend finding someone local to yourself that can do join up and then teach you how as i dont think by what you have said about him that he will appreciate the way these people you have sent him to will treat him he will be ok and put up with it to start with but i think one day soon he will say "NO" and explode IMO.good luck with him and if you need any advice just ask im sure between us all we can help.x one little tip sit and watch your horses/ponies in the field and watch how they interact with each other to learn body language its amazing what you can learn and then put into practice.x


Hello ^^
Hopefully he will, apparently it's normal for geldings to be stroppy/more dominant between 3, 4 and 5 years old. I'm not scared of him, because he seems to be more, I don't know, weary? But not scared of me. He responds to me better than my Mum. I think it's because she tells him off but then when he does something else she gives him positive attention. That's when he thinks he can walk all over her, and he can. But he doesn't do this with me and i'm not sure why. I tend to have that impression on horses and dogs 
He's terrible with mares and fights a lot with other geldings. We've had him checked out because we thought he might be a rig but there's nothing there.
He's coming home in a few weeks and we're putting him a field furthur away from all the others, he's started kicking and being turned out with 2 "aged" mares is asking for trouble. One just isn't quick enough to get away and if something bad happens to either of them, well, I think my mum will go into a mass deppression(sp?) stage.
It's possible he will explode, i'm amazed Dandy hasn't to be honest =S At the moment I think they've got him tethered away from the mares and he's been fine. Which is a bit weird.



Melx said:


> Dani I am glad you have seen we are just trying to help you, I am not much older than you at 20 but all of is on this forum know what it is like to need help and we are all going to give it whether the owner likes it ro not lol
> 
> I think it is alot easier to get help on here than in person because there is alot of ego's out there in the equine world and it is very easy to take advice as interferance! I am like you and do not like people interfering when it comes to my horse but a little help is what everyone needs from time to time.
> 
> ...


All of our horses have the physio every 3months, normally for check-up's then if anything is wrong we have treatment done on them. It wouldn't be his back, though he might have something going on when he comes back.
I would like to get mum to do NH with him, I don't know what her views are weather she wants to keep going with him or give him to me to do something on. We've invested quite alot of money in him and I don't want him to just be sold, even if we get back the money it'll be really hard because of the effort and time =/
I guess, stuff happens though.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If he rears in hand aswell then he is being a right little sh*t....

I hope he comes back sorted for you but I have no faith in horses that have reared and learnt they can go up and come down without hurting themselves.. 

Just be very carefull......

There are plenty of good horses out there.. xxx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_To me ...this whole thread screams "Travellers" all over it _


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> If he rears in hand aswell then he is being a right little sh*t....
> 
> I hope he comes back sorted for you but I have no faith in horses that have reared and learnt they can go up and come down without hurting themselves..
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. For about a year all i've got from people is "He's just a baby" usually, the people who've said this to me have horses that walk all over them. He just kept getting worse =/

I'm not too sure what they've done on the rearing side of things, I hate to think about it but I don't think they let him get away with it =/ My old instructor who used to teach quite high level show jumping said he saw someone hit their horse between the ears everytime it did it, and it nevver did it again after that.
The hybrid horseman's pull them over backwards and jump off before they hit the ground too, but I can't risk my life doing that, not too mention the damage it'll do to the horse.

I wish I could get all the money i've invested in him back and go out and just by a nice horse that doesn't have such a bad attitude. xx



mezzer said:


> _To me ...this whole thread screams "Travellers" all over it _


Wait, what? D: I'm not a traveller!


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this a wind up I cant believe u intend riding this pony. I break and show sect A but dont start even mouthing them till they are 3. I back them ride them around quietly then turn them away till they are 4. You will sour this pony big time. He is much too young and not up to your weight and he is a baby and should be treated as one. By all means lead him round and educate him in hand, but let him enjoy himself and mature. He looks a nice sort of pony and u could have fun showing him in hand.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

silly gilly said:


> Is this a wind up I cant believe u intend riding this pony. I break and show sect A but dont start even mouthing them till they are 3. I back them ride them around quietly then turn them away till they are 4. You will sour this pony big time. He is much too young and not up to your weight and he is a baby and should be treated as one. By all means lead him round and educate him in hand, but let him enjoy himself and mature. He looks a nice sort of pony and u could have fun showing him in hand.


You have confused me.. We have all sorted the differences on the A.. And are now discussing the tobiano...

Re the rearing if it doesn't get sorted by them it will need sorting.. I have heard about the old crack an egg on the horses head.. But not sure I would do it... I have also seen horses be dragged over... If you can keep a horse going forward though it can't rear...


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there. Good luck with this pony if you decide to take him home... I do find it hard to believe that a dealer with over 200 horses cant find a bridle or sadle for that matter that fits a pony..... Did you even try putting a girth round him ?? I used to keep my horse at a dealers yard and i am sorry to say I saw an awful lot of pretty bad things....If you dont know how to hold the reigns properly then why are you even considering buying another horse ?? sounds like you have a challenge on your plate with your first one !!!!!! Just be very wary thats all I am saying....


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

silly gilly said:


> Is this a wind up I cant believe u intend riding this pony. I break and show sect A but dont start even mouthing them till they are 3. I back them ride them around quietly then turn them away till they are 4. You will sour this pony big time. He is much too young and not up to your weight and he is a baby and should be treated as one. By all means lead him round and educate him in hand, but let him enjoy himself and mature. He looks a nice sort of pony and u could have fun showing him in hand.


..I don't want to show him in-hand. If someone else wants to dress up for it then they go for it. He's nowhere near in a decent condition physically to be shown. I'm just concentrating on getting the hair around his face to grow back.
Again, he's fine with my weight. I'm not arguing about my fatness anymore, I know i'm tubby. Getting to a happy 6stone isn't easy for someone my height.
He knows how to lead, tie, have his feet picked out etc; he was taught that from when he was a foal.
I didn't break him, I rode him, at a walk, for about a minute the day after I got him, then for about 5mins with someone leading me at a show on Sunday. 
Since he's been with me, he's started showing a lot of character, at the other place he couldn't be cheeky or god knows what would of happened. He's happy and loves where he is now and with me, if he didn't want me to ride him, he'd quite happily ground me. 
I've had the vet to him yesterday, and he's having treatment for his back as our physio isn't out for another 2months. It's nothing to do with the bones, just where he's been ridden hard on concrete by his previous owners. Till he has that done and the vet gives the all clear i'm not even contemplating getting on him.
Maximum work he's done with me is walking on a lead rope with me riding him bareback, at the times I stated.
The MINIMUM work he did with his previous owners was jump, canter, hacking, galloping etc;
He's barely doing anything except sitting in a field at night with good grass and a cool stable in the day to keep the flies off.

There are a lot of 2 year olds being ridden into the ground by idiots and unknowledgable people, I'm neither. Sorry if I come across as one because I bought a bombproof 2 year old...
We all train differently, I don't agree with your methods and you don't agree with mine. If we all trained the same there would be no variety in horses and they would all be push button.



pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi there. Good luck with this pony if you decide to take him home... I do find it hard to believe that a dealer with over 200 horses cant find a bridle or sadle for that matter that fits a pony..... Did you even try putting a girth round him ?? I used to keep my horse at a dealers yard and i am sorry to say I saw an awful lot of pretty bad things....If you dont know how to hold the reigns properly then why are you even considering buying another horse ?? sounds like you have a challenge on your plate with your first one !!!!!! Just be very wary thats all I am saying....


..I do know how to hold my reigns properly. I've been riding for 14 years, i'm very experianced with riding competition horses and project horses and have owned many horses myself. I don't think I'd get very far if I held the reigns the way he told me to, in the show ring. My horses mouths would be like leather.
There are bad dealers and good dealers. But there are bad riders and good riders, bad owners and good owners. There are good and bad people everywhere not just in the horse world.

They had his bridle but that was the only one they had in there at the time. I don't think they ride their horses in saddles often, just when hacking.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Your feet almost touch the ground when your on your new pony!


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Because I don't crumple my legs up like a jockey.
Let this thread die. If you looked at the posting date, this was weeks ago.
Haven't bothered updating on him since i've been busy with my new(er) one.

Meh, I'm fat, i'm tall, I get the message ¬¬


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Im sure your not too heavy for him, looks very sweet


----------

